

Ask PG/Harj: Mysterious black-band - uttiyo

There seems to be a mysterious new black band atop the regular orange on my HN view. For fear of sounding stupid, does this have any oblique implication my HN behaviour, or on our recent YC application?
======
mooism2
It's a mark of respect for someone's death, in this case John McCarthy. It's
also been used recently for Dennis Ritchie and Steve Jobs, and for other
people in the past.

------
gorpal
It's to commemorate the passing of John McCarthy - father of AI and Lisp.

------
felipepiresx
steve jobs death memorial.

